# vorrei che voi sappiate quanto vi stimano i corsisti



## bior

Salve,
io so che l'imperfetto congiuntivo(sapeste in questo caso) si può usare anche come un invito:  in questo caso rappresenta un invito a sapere qualcosa.

la frase corretta in cui non piove alcun dubbio è:

_vorrei che voi sapeste quanto vi stimano i corsi..._

Mi sono chiesto se si potrebbe anche usare al presente e che sfumatura potrebbe avere:

_vorrei che voi sappiate quanto vi stimano i corsisti_


----------



## violadaprile

"Voglio che sappiate"
Realmente ed effettivamente


----------



## Walt Whitman

(Estragone, Vladimiro, Ragazzo)
Voce dalle quinte: Signore!
Estragone si ferma. Tutti e due guardano in direzione della voce.
Estragone: CI RISIAMO.
Vladimiro: Vieni avanti, ragazzo mio.
(da "Aspettando Godot" di Samuel Beckett, Atto I)

Ciao bior.
Sono d'accordo con quel magnifico fiore che ti ha già risposto.
Aggiungo solo questo: dove hai sentito o letto "la frase corretta in cui non piove alcun dubbio"?
Continua a mandare quesiti. Difficilmente riuscirai a sfinirmi.
WW


----------



## luway

WW,
"Oh, come vorrei (che) tu sapessi/lui sapesse/noi sapessimo/voi sapeste/loro sapessero quanto..." io la sento tanto corretta quanto il "voglio che tu sappia/ecc." di Viola.
Mi sbaglio o ti ho compreso male?


----------



## matoupaschat

bior said:


> Mi sono chiesto se si potrebbe anche usare al presente e che sfumatura potrebbe avere:
> 
> _vorrei che voi sappiate quanto vi stimano i corsisti_


Se nella regente figura il condizionale presente di un verbo indicante volontà, desiderio, opportunità [come _volere, desiderare, pretendere, essere conveniente_ e simili (...)], la dipendente si costruisce col congiuntivo imperfetto più spesso che col congiuntivo presente.
(Serianni XIV 58 e)​.....................................................
Significa che il congiuntivo presente non si debba ritenere necessariamente sbagliato.
Ma aspetta le reazioni precise dei madrelingua.
Ciao Bior.

 Ciao Violadaprile


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Matou.

"_Significa che il congiuntivo presente non si deve ritenere necessariamente sbagliato_". 

À propos.   

GS


----------



## Akire72

Forse non è sbagliata, ma al mio orecchio suona un po' strano dire:

Vorrei che tu sappia... 

Io direi:

Voglio che tu sappia//Vorrei che tu sapessi...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Certo, Ak.

GS


----------



## Walt Whitman

matoupaschat said:


> Se nella regente figura il condizionale presente di un verbo indicante volontà, desiderio, opportunità [come _volere, desiderare, pretendere, essere conveniente_ e simili (...)], la dipendente si costruisce col congiuntivo imperfetto più spesso che col congiuntivo presente.
> (Serianni XIV 58 e)​.....................................................
> Significa che il congiuntivo presente non si debba ritenere necessariamente sbagliato.
> Ma aspetta le reazioni precise dei madrelingua.
> Ciao Bior.
> 
> Ciao Violadaprile



Ciao Matou.
Potresti fare qualche esempio tratto dal Serianni con condizionale presente + congiuntivo presente?
WW


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti e per Matou anche bizz  

Walt, forse "svincolando" la situazione dalla tipica realtà ipotetica della costruzione "condizionale presente-congiuntivo imperfetto" ... mi sa che sbaglio, tuttavia: 

- Vorrei che fosse avvisato immediatamente! (Magari lo si potesse avvisare!)
- Vorrei che sia avvisato immediatamente! (Voglio che sia avvisato!) 

Non dico che mi venga naturale usare il congiuntivo presente, ma non mi pare scorretto.


----------



## violadaprile

"voglio che sappiate" indica una volontà ben precisa, presente e reale del fatto che tu venga a sapere qualcosa. "voglio che tu mi sposi" "voglio che vengano avanti" "voglio che mi portiate il compito"
Non è una forma di cortesia, è un ordine.
Presente indicativo + presente congiuntivo per il discorso indiretto.

"vorrei che sapeste", mi farebbe piacere, sarei lieta, indica qualcosa per me di auspicabile ma subordinato alla realizzabilità, tenendo conto anche della disponibilità dell'altro. "vorrei che veniste a trovarmi" "vorrei che cucinassi la pasta" "vorrei che comprassi quel libro".
È una forma di cortesia, ma subordinata anche alle eventuali condizioni, di qui il condizionale. Come nelle ipotetiche, il congiuntivo non esprime realtà ma irrealtà (vale a dire non la realtà effettiva ma solo la possibilità eventuale), quindi può essere solo imperfetto.
Condizionale presente + congiuntivo imperfetto.

La forma condizionale presente + congiuntivo presente potrebbe forse definirsi un anacoluto, una frase lasciata a metà e completata in un modo diverso.
se "voglio che sappiate" mi sembra scortese e troppo imperativo, la tentazione di sostituire l'indicativo con il condizionale sarebbe forte e potrebbe generare un miscuglio di forme.
Checché ne dica Serianni.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Viola 

Personalmente, non parlerei di "miscuglio di forme", ma di intenzioni (quelle da esprimere): è evidente che la scelta dipende sempre dal tipo di frase e dalla sfumatura (più o meno categorica) che il parlante vuole esprimere. 

Per tornare alla frase di Bior (la cui costruzione mi pare una pura forma di cortesia per "Vorrei informarvi che ..."), in tutta onestà, non userei mai il congiuntivo presente, ma ritengo che gli esempi forniti a Bior possano, in qualche modo, palesare che, in sé, la forma in questione non è sbagliata. 

EDIT
Mi è venuta in mente un'altra situazione in cui l'abbinamento dei due tempi non pare tanto stonato (alle mie orecchie): 
"La mia collega è molto distratta! Non vorrei che, per errore, abbia scritto a Pinco (anziché a Pallino)"


----------



## Akire72

Alle mie sì, Anja. Io direi: Non vorrei che, per sbaglio, AVESSE scritto a Tizio invece che a Caio.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Appunto, Akire  

Non ho detto che mi viene naturale usarla, bensì che non suona, per me, tanto stonata quanto "Vorrei che sappiate", proprio perché la frase o il senso della frase lo ammette:

- Non vorrei che, per errore, abbia scritto a Pinco: nutro forti dubbi che la mia collega abbia già scritto (speriamo non a Pinco) ... 
- Non vorrei che, per errore, avesse scritto a Pinco: chissà se ha già scritto ...

Mi sa che ho cominciato a perdermi ...

EDIT
Aggiungo un collegamento: "La Crusca" ( commenti sono forse un po' "sbrigativi", ma credo possa servire anche a Bior).


----------



## matoupaschat

Walt Whitman said:


> Ciao Matou.
> Potresti fare qualche esempio tratto dal Serianni con condizionale presente + congiuntivo presente?
> WW


Ciao Walt,

Per dire la verità, si tratta del (riferisco testualmente) "_prospetto della concordanza dei tempi con un'oggettiva al congiuntivo_" (XIV 57, p.560).CONTEMPORANEITÀ 
........................................................
PROPOSIZIONE REGGENTE ==> PROPOSIZIONE OGGETTIVA.
immagino, immagina (imp.), immaginerò, immaginerei ==> che egli faccia bene.
immaginavo, ho immaginato, immaginai, avevo immaginato, avrei immaginato ==> che facesse bene.​............................................
Questa grammatica risale al 1989.
Ribadisco quanto già detto nel mio post precedente:


> Se nella regente figura il condizionale presente di un verbo indicante *volont**à, desiderio, opportunità [come *_*volere, desiderare, pretendere, essere conveniente e simili (...)]*, la dipendente si costruisce col congiuntivo imperfetto più spesso che col congiuntivo presente.
> (Serianni XIV 58 e)_





Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Matou.
> "_Significa che il congiuntivo presente non si deve ritenere necessariamente sbagliato_".
> À propos.
> 
> GS


Ciao Giorgio,
Grazie, non me ne ero nemmeno accorto.



Anja.Ann said:


> Aggiungo un collegamento: "La Crusca" ( commenti sono forse un po' "sbrigativi", ma credo possa servire anche a Bior).


Ciao Anna, i soliti bizz!
Grazie, e scusa se leggo solo ora il contenuto del link da te citato. Non ho mai detto niente altro di ciò che vi viene riportato.


Adesso, mi limito a leggere .
Un saluto a tutti


----------



## Walt Whitman

Ciao Matou.
Ho già visto il link di Anja.Ann. E' quello a cui ti riferisci tu e mi pare molto chiaro.
Se il Serianni sostiene che la dipendente può contenere sia il congiuntivo imperfetto sia quello presente,
non ho alcuna obiezioni da fare, ci mancherebbe altro. Mi consola il fatto che l'imperfetto è, a quanto pare, di gran 
lunga più usato del presente. E, francamente, io preferisco dire (ed è la prima cosa che mi viene in mente): Vorrei che sapeste / Voglio che sappiate.
Così come: "Vorrei un paese in cui non ci fosse più cattiveria" è preferibile a "che non ci sia" (citanzione dal link). 
WW

PS (1). Credo di aver risposto anche al dubbio di luway (che saluto cordialmente).
PS (2). Ancora una volta Bior ci ha fatto discutere e riflettere su un ulteriore aspetto della lingua italiana.
Ma che non si monti la testa!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao di nuovo, Walt  

_"Vorrei _evitare che tutto si _trasformi _in un equivoco" (è un'altra frase "accettabile", per me) ... siamo tutti d'accordo: il congiuntivo imperfetto è la forma più corretta e spontanea ... lo stesso Bior l'ha precisato , speriamo di avere fugato i suoi dubbi.


----------



## Akire72

Qui il congiuntivo è dato da evitare, no?

"Vorrei che si evitasse di trasformare tutto in un equivoco" (eviti?)  Ci risiamo...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Vuoi dire che non abbiamo fugato i dubbi di Akire?


----------



## Akire72

Il link che hai postato è perfetto Anja! Si può dire, è correttom ma la forma più diffusa con "vorrei" è il congiuntivo imp. nella subordinata. Più chiara di così...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ah, che bello, Akire!  Grazie! Speriamo che Bior sia soddisfatto!


----------



## francisgranada

Per capire meglio l'aspetto temporale del congiuntivo nei vostri esempi precedenti, ho una "subdomanda":

Se l'idea di "Mi piacerebbe se stasera venisse anche Anna" la vorrei esprimere con il verbo _volere,_ quale sarebbe la versione corretta o "migliore" secondo voi:

1. Vorrei che stasera venga anche Anna
2. Vorrei che stasera venisse anche Anna
3. Altro ...


----------



## violadaprile

"Se l'idea di "Mi piacerebbe se stasera venisse anche Anna" la _volessi_ esprimere con il verbo _volere, quale sarebbe la versione corretta o "migliore" secondo voi:"


__"Vorrei che stasera venisse anche Anna", __secondo il mio parere senza ombra di dubbio.

_Altrimenti: _"Voglio che stasera venga anche Anna"_ ma come avevo detto è imperativo.

Dato però che altri hanno espresso parere diverso, vedi un po' cosa dicono


----------



## francisgranada

violadaprile said:


> ... se ... la _volessi_ esprimere con il verbo _volere ... _


_Qui _l'uso di _volessi _mi è del tutto chiaro (nonostante il mio orribile errore  ... ) 



> ... Dato però che altri hanno espresso parere diverso, vedi un po' cosa dicono


Ho letto tutto, volevo solo "precisare" la domanda aggiungendo "stasera". Grazie, Fiordiprimavera 
.


----------



## Akire72

violadaprile said:


> "Se l'idea di "Mi piacerebbe se stasera venisse anche Anna" la _volessi_ esprimere con il verbo _volere, quale sarebbe la versione corretta o "migliore" secondo voi:"
> 
> 
> __"Vorrei che stasera venisse anche Anna", __secondo il mio parere senza ombra di dubbio.
> 
> _Altrimenti: _"Voglio che stasera venga anche Anna"_ ma come avevo detto è imperativo.
> 
> Dato però che altri hanno espresso parere diverso, vedi un po' cosa dicono



Concordo pienamente Viola! Non userei "voglio", a meno che non ci sia qualcuno che mi dica: "Non invitare Anna stasera!". La risposta allora potrebbe essere: "Come no?? Io VOGLIO che ci sia anche Anna stasera!"


----------



## violadaprile

E sì, è una volontà forte che supera le buone maniere.
Almeno secondo me. 
In questo caso il congiuntivo presente è d'obbligo.



Edit:
_"La mia collega è molto distratta! Non vorrei che, per errore, abbia scritto a Pinco (anziché a Pallino)"
_
Qui secondo me l'*anacoluto* è evidente.
Io, sotto sotto, sono convinta che la collega sia senza rimedio distratta e pasticciona. All'ultimo momento però, non piacendomi sembrare sgarbata, correggo il "sono certa" in "non vorrei" lasciando invariato il resto. E aggiungo anche un "per errore" tanto per rimarcare.
Il vero pensiero è: _"sono praticamente certa che abbia scritto"__.
_Esattamente quello che passa il congiuntivo passato (anziché trapassato). 

PS. L'anacoluto è quella figura retorica per cui si comincia la frase in un modo e si finisce in un altro. Il caso classico di anacoluto si ha quando nel corso della frase si cambia soggetto: "Io, speriamo che me la cavo". Ma si può cambiare qualunque cosa: in genere sono lapsus che rivelano le intenzioni nascoste. 
Però sempre mea opinio.


----------



## Anja.Ann

violadaprile said:


> Edit:
> _"La mia collega è molto distratta! Non vorrei che, per errore, abbia scritto a Pinco (anziché a Pallino)"
> _
> Io, sotto sotto, sono convinta che la collega sia senza rimedio distratta e pasticciona. All'ultimo momento però, non piacendomi sembrare sgarbata, correggo il "sono certa" in "non vorrei" lasciando invariato il resto. E aggiungo anche un "per errore" tanto per rimarcare.
> Il vero pensiero è: _"sono praticamente certa che abbia scritto"__.
> _Esattamente quello che passa il congiuntivo passato (anziché trapassato).
> Però sempre mea opinio.




Ciao, Viola  

Be', sostanzialmente ribadisci quanto ho scritto nelle mie risposte # 12 e # 14.  

Tuttavia, dici bene: opinione tua; infatti, per quanto mi riguarda, se dicessi: "Non vorrei che, per errore, abbia scritto a Pinco anziché a Pallino" 
esprimerei solo il timore che la mia collega, sbagliando, abbia scritto a Pallino: _esisterebbero, _cioè, buone probabilità che abbia già scritto, ma nessuna certezza in merito al reale destinatario della missiva.


----------

